
Mobile web usage finally tops desktop in December - gator-io
https://netmarketshare.com/device-market-share?options=%7B%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Trend%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22deviceType%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22deviceTypes%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22filter%22%3A%7B%7D%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222017-01%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222017-12%22%2C%22plotKeys%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%7D%2C%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%22Mobile%22%7D%5D%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D
======
gator-io
The December breakdown:

[https://netmarketshare.com/device-market-
share?options=%7B%2...](https://netmarketshare.com/device-market-
share?options=%7B%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Custom%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22deviceType%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22deviceTypes%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22filter%22%3A%7B%7D%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222017-12%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222017-12%22%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D)

